# Sticky  SEARS OEM LIST



## 140278

while lengthy here is a list of the OEM's sears used to make models of the products sold. from it, I hope others can find who made what to aid in finding shop manuals hard to find ,
I'm making it a sticky so it can be found easier latter for new members who have no idea of who made what



001Stevens002Lemont Industries071Agri-Fab Corp093Ametek101Atlas Press (now Clausing Industrial)102Walker Turner102Robert Shaw103Central Specialty / King Seeley103Roper103Sarlo Power Mower Inc106Campbell Hausfeld106Tate Mfg Co106WHIRLPOOL107Millers Falls (Dunlap electric drills 25830 & 1345, drill stand 25630, and hand planes)108Covel Mfg Co (now Clausing Industrial)109Double A Products Co.110Charglow110Division 26: KitchenAid/Whirlpool & Maytag washer/dryer division of Whirlpool110Syncro Devices / Syncro Corp111Watson Mfg Co (4 jaw lathe chuck)112Parks Woodworking Machine Co.113Emerson Electric Co.114Pioneer Gen-E-Motor114ROYAL115Packard Electric116Birtman Electric and later Matsushita (household vacuums)117Excel Auto Radiator Co (Crafty rotary tool made by Handee)117White Sewing Machine (built by Gritzner Kaiser in W. Germany)118Possibly Anderson Tool & Mfg-Chicago (2201 router duplicator)119(2302 1940s worm drive circular saw) possibly Wappat or Wodack Elect Tool119FRIGIDAIRE120New Process Gear (division of Chrysler USA)121Dille & McGuire122Blair Mfg123Yardman - Jackson Michigan (reel lawnmower)124UNKNOWN (China source for Craftsman model 32607 14" 2-speed wood cutting band saw)125Cleva Industries (China source for Craftsman wet/dry vacuums)126Crosman (model 19300 air rifle)126Evolution Power Tools (made in China)128E.T (J?). Rugg129Mono Mfg130Bosch131American Yard Products131Rally/Roper Lawn133American Yard Products135Skil or SB (Skil/Bosch)136Toro Manufacturing Corp.137Rexon139Chamberlain (garage goor openers)139Chamberlain/Duchoissois141Grand Hall (barbecue grills and accessories)143FISHER143SFS CORP (Sanyo/FISHER)143Tecumseh (Lauson Power Products)143Tecumseh Engine & Gear144TRANE145Country Mfg145Evans Rule146WEN Products, Inc.147Village Blacksmith (McGraw Edison)148Soryu (Japan)149AMT (American Machine and Tool)150Cal Pump150White Consolidated152Orion International153State Industries155Preway158Jaguar/Maruzen (Japan & Taiwan)160Wisconsin Magneto161Actron Industries161NAKAJIMA165Wagner (painting products)171Vermont American171Larson Mfg172Positec Power Tools (Suzhou) Co. Ltd.-Charlotte NC (importer)174Caloric174SOUNDESIGN175Bissell175RYOBI175In-Sink-Erator176MURATA177*?* (model 24480 motor on 112.23160 radial arm saw)179Deuer Mfg180Lambert Corp183*?* (air compessor)183Haier appliances187Stanley / Stanley Tools187White Consolidated190PIONEER193Parker Mfg198Whirlpool (freezer)200Schumaker Electric (battery chargers)201Furnas Electric (2018 reversing switch)202Gannon Mfg204IONA207American Floor Surfacing Machine Company208(Unknown mfgr of Kenmore 61601 shop vacuum.)213Lewisan Products214BISSELL214Shinn Fu/MVP214Shinn Fu of America216PHONEMATE217Eska Outboards219MTD222PANASONIC VIDEO/AUDIO225Force (Chrysler/Force) Outboards/Brunswick Corp (source=Sears employee)233BROAN234Beard-Poulan & Lazy Boy234Poulan235Ingersoll Rand239*?* (flex-shafts for electric motors)240Disston Inc241Fimco244Kal Equipment/Peerless Instruments246BRK Electronic247MTD (Modern Tool and Die)250J. I. Case & Co.250Turner Industries251Century Electric Div of Magnetech253FRIGIDAIRE253Gibson (now Frigidare)253WHITE CONSOLIDATED253WHITE WESTINGHOUSE256Emerson Electric Co.257Paramount/Allegretti & Co/Poulan259Taylor Woodcraft260Unger Division of Eldon Inc261Brave Corp264Emerson Electric Co.266*?* (variable speed power tool motor)268BROTHER INTERNATIONAL271Kioritz Corp (Echo)272Arrow Products274RCA278General Electric Co.278Roper281ELECTRO-AIRE281WHITE RODGERS282Norgren / CA Norgren283Thomas Industries (compressors)284Gold Eagle285The Hirst Co289SHARP291American Lawn Mower292LENNOX294TUNTURI300Kar-Rite Corp302IBM304FUNAI306Belsaw / Foley-Belsaw310Sioux Tools Inc.312GTE312Milwaukee Electric Tool Corp.313Harris Calorific315Ryan315RYOBI / Ryobi Motor Products315Diehl Mfg Co (portable power tools, prior to Ryobi)316MTD (yard equipment)316RYOBI / Ryobi America Corp317MAKITA318Right Touch Inc319Hand Tools International320Chervon (Asian)322Reelcraft Industries327Process Engineering Company328McLANE328Tru-Products Inc328Yasui (12002 hydraulic floor jack-Japan)329Ametek329INVENTA330APPLE334COMMODORE334DWYER335AMANA335Welliver & Sons (drill & router accessories)336ELECTROLUX338Shop Vac340NECCHI342YORK351Colovos Co355Roper Outdoor358Beaird - Poulan, Inc358POULAN/WEEDEATER359Bolens Products362General Electric Co. (range)363General Electric Co. (refrigerator, dishwasher)364Badger Airbrushes365U.S. Lawn366KOSS ELECTRONICS367AT&T372Zeus Generator Corp374DIVERSIFIED PRODUCTS378Omark (Oregon)380Moto-Mower Inc (Dura)383unknown (22970 3-jaw lathe chuck)385JAMAC (division of Janome Sewing Machines)387WHITE RODGERS390King-O-Lawn391*?* (wood & metal vises, possibly Adjustable Clamp Co)397Paramount/Allegretti & Co (continued Delco grinder designs)397Delco Products Corporation401BISSELL401SAMSUNG (microwave)402Stanley/Bostitch410Brown-Brockmeyer Co. (grinders)410John Bean Food Machinery Corp.415Char Broil416CARRIER417Kelvinator/Frigidaire417Stover Engine Works426Parker Sweeper429Lewis Machine Tool Company445Melmer451National Mfg (ref. 69972 sprinkler)452AT&T455J.S.Technology457CODE-A-PHONE459TECHNICS464GE467Mooradian or Master Craft471BIONAIRE471Bon-Aire472Dremel473HOOVER473Quincy Compressor474SONY476COLEMAN480BOSE484AIRTEMP484CLIMATROL484COMFORT BAY484CREST484CROSLEY484FEDDERS484GALAXY BAY484HAMPTON BAY484HUNTER484J.C. Penney & Sons Co.484MARTA484MONTGOMERY WARD484PROTON484REGENT-AIRE484SINGER484SSMSC, INC484SUMMIT484SYNCO486Agri-Fab486IMPERIAL487Robbins & Myers Inc.490Indiana Steel491Delta Consolidated Industries498Didier Mfg Co500Briggs & Stratton502Murray502Murray Ohio506Columbian (bench vises)509PAYNE514Dynaquip Controls516Gritzner Kaiser (West Germany)517HOMELITE/JACOBSEN517Homelite517JACOBSEN519Thor Power Tool Co.521EZ Rake523MGM TECHNOLOGY527Sherline528Warrick Electronics (source=Sears employee)533Winco (model 31101 generator)534Power King Tool Corp (now Clausing Industrial)536AMF (Murray)536Noma (Murray)536Western Tool & Stamping538AMF (Murray)542Clark Mfg Co549Midwest Ind549Emco Maier Austria (289000 metal working lathe)551Leland Electric Company552COBRA559Unknown (dept 49 model 559.8309 metal hand-held hair dryer)562TOSHIBA564SANYO565SANYO566PACKARD BELL566SANYO566MPI Industries-Jackson MS (model 341 sewing machine cabinet)568PANASONIC572Dremel574Possibly Oregon (chainsaw equipment)575SHARP576D & M (now Frigidaire)579Wall Lenk580GENERAC CORP580GOLDSTAR582Clinton Engine Co583REMINGTON/DESA586PANASONIC OFFICE EQUIP587FRIGIDAIRE/White Consolidated592Samsung appliances596AMANA604DIGITAL EQUIP CO605Rotex Manufacturing Company608Associated Equipment (older Sears battery chargers)609Waterloo610Ohio Steel Fabrication610YUKON613CONSOLIDATED TECHNOLOGIES619Arps Corporation (farm machinery)619Sargent Tools (hand tools)620ENVIRO-RESEARCH621BRYANT622Kelvinator623Dumore Co. (die grinders & 25190 router, previously listed as Casco Electric)624Harris (welding regulators)625Ecodyne626Portable Electric Tools626MAGNAVOX (PHILIPS)626PHILIPS (MAGNAVOX, SYLVANIA)628FRIGIDAIRE628Kelvinator628White Consolidated629JENN-AIR629Kelvinator629WILLIAMS FURNACE630Bosch appliances636Echo & Shindaiwa (yard equipment)639King-O-Lawn640CERWIN VEGA646Chamberlain (garage door openers)647Roper651O.M.C. Dist651SPEED QUEEN651Standard Eng652Unknown-Craftsman electric staple tacker m/n 684160654Mott655Danaher663Air Cap Industries664Whirlpool (cooktop, wall oven)665JVC (electronics)665WHIRLPOOL665Supreme Products Corp., Chicago (model 256560 drill driver kit)666KITCHENAID668Echowater672B & I Manufacturing, Burlington WI (model 14000 Gem Maker, lapidary)678VAC APPLIANCES, LTD680Generac683Philco (Italy)689S.C. America689Smartel700*?* (old cord wood saw-model 140 & 141)702American Electric Motors Inc. of Los Angeles CA704Sturdi-Bilt Steel Products, Inc. (Universal Tool Stands)704ROYAL705CANON706Fidelitone706Waterloo707Prestolite Battery710American Gas Machine-Albert Lea, MN (camp lanterns & stoves)713(Unknown gasoline engine powered concrete mixer-713.9587, possibly Canoga.)716H.H.SCOTT/EMERSON716MOTOROLA719TAPPAN720Vermont American720BVI (Burgess Vibrocrafters Inc.)721GOLDSTAR (Lucky Gold Star Electronics)723YAMAHA724SHERWOOD7287Emerson Electric Co.7296Emerson Electric Co.733Fairbanks Morse738unknown toilet manuacturer (m/n 4914 Sculptura)739Onan742Prentiss Wabers (camping lanterns & stoves-1930s)745O & R Engines747Litton756Chicago Pneumatic Tool Co.757Brinly-Hardy Co757Emerson Electric Co.757IMPERIAL757MARVEL757NORTHLAND758Emerson Electric Co. (early wet/dry shop vacuums & rotary tool)761Whirlpool767MARVEL768Electronics-TECHNICS (MATSUSHITA), Snowblower-Murray769Mercury Clutch Division773MARANTZ775JOHNSON778Comet Industries785General Power (Magna America)786Chapin (garden sprayers)788Vespa (94360 Italian scooter)789Warren-Knight Instrument (surveyor's transit levels)789DEFIANCE (refrigerator)790FRIGIDAIRE791Tappan793Ford795LG (Lucky Goldstar refrigerators)796LG (Lucky Goldstar washers & dryers & electronics)798Speed Queen799Suncast809AMF815DAEWOO831NordicTrack831WESLO, INC/U.T.S.832XEROX835Roper840FRIEDRICH842Haban Mfg846EPSON848*?* (1950s compressor)850Whirlpool (Chambers?)854White Farm Equipment (Formerly Oliver)855ILG860EUREKA COMPANY861Unknown (model 1405 6" lapidary grinding outfit)864ZENITH867CLIMETTE867HEIL-QUAKER867KEEPRITE867TEMPSTAR867ZONAIRE871SMITH CORONA875Florida Pneumatic879RHEEM/RUDD880Pentron (reel to reel, radio co.)881Hempe900BLACK & DECKER900DeWalt Products Co.900Elu901Protech911General Electric Co.911Roper916Campbell Hausfeld917American Yard Products917Frigidaire917Roper Corp918DeWalt Products Co.919DeVilbiss919Ingersoll Rand920Hobart921Midwest Air Technologies Inc. (Sanborn, Powermate compressors)922Original Tractor Cab Corp923HEWLETT PACKARD925Maycor (Maytag)934Century Mfg Co934FUNAI934HITACHI937Air Cap Ind937Sunbeam944Husqvarna (possibly AYP/Electrolux prior to 2006)948McCulloch (unconfirmed)950LASER (V-TECH)960Caloric967Delta970Frigidaire973Ryobi987TROY BILT/GARDEN WAY988KUBOTA989McCULLOGH990FORD991LAWNBOYC102GilsonC106Inglis (refrigerator)C110Inglis (washer, dryer, dishwasher)C151BercoC191Homelite (unconfirmed)C241Homelite (unconfirmed)C362Camco (refrigerator)C363Camco (dishwasher, range)C459MTD (unconfirmed)C551Prestolite-Leland (not 100% confirmed)C646Admiral/Inglis (refrigerator)C675Woods (refrigerator, freezer)C880Admiral/Inglis (range, refrigerator)C892McKinnon Industries (Division of General Motors)C933Kelvinator (before 1970)C935Black & Decker cordless tools (unconfirmed)C938Keeprite (A/C)C950Noma/Murray (unconfirmed)C955Sunbeam (unconfirmed)C970Kelvinator (1970+)C978CamcoS193Makita Trimmer & Hedgers (unconfirmed)


----------

